# Pectoral Fin Injury



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

My 7" kwinge jumped from that tank tonight, I'm not sure how he did it, he had a gap maybe 1/2 wide on one side of a 125g. Not sure how, but my wife heard him flopping around and put him back in the tank.

He's eating and is colored well, but he's not using his left pectoral fin and appears to swim at an angle(and even when the light it on in the tank).

Could this be a strain? Has anyone heard of such an injury, and hopefully it's not permanent. He's a F0 fish with a lot of potential.

Might as well mention this too.. When he was first added to the tank, he had a run in with my 7" boreleyi kangango. It looks as though the Kandango was able to take off part of the front of his lip, and it's grown back in a way that resembles a.. well.. a roundish growth. Is this permanent? I may have a handicapped fish on my hand.... fortunately, he's big enough that he can handle himself with one pectoral.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

Yes it's amazing how they can flip out of the tank. _And survive_.

On the injured fin, you might add some Epsom Salt to work as a mild analgesic, (pain killer). Disolve it first and add is gradually over 24hours. 1 Tablespoon per five gallons. Other than that there's not much more you can do for him. 
On the lip, I don't know if it's permenant. Sounds like scar tissue.

Robin


----------

